# Education Level of the Average Meathead



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

*What level of Education do you have*​
GSCE or Equivalent 2611.16%A Level of Equivalent 5824.89%Bachelor's Degree or Equivalent 9942.49%Master's Degree 3715.88%PhD135.58%


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

I got into a bit of a row today at work with a couple of women who categorised me as an average "Meathead" and ergo, in their minds, not very educated.

Now this annoyed me a little because despite appearances I am actually a clever lad... and I am certain that a number of the lads on this forum are well educated and have good solid levels of common sense.

That said there appear to be some that balance the scales so I am interested to see the average level of education in the world of UK-M.

If you're at university but haven't yet graduated just click on "degree" on the assumption you're gonna put the effort in and get your degree. If you have an equivalent level of qualification just click the option that best represents the level of certified education.

It will be interesting to see the results!


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Doing a masters at the moment.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

There isnt a dumbass option mate lol !!!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Studying for a Bachelors and applying for a Masters next year. When I tell people this they usually go 'ooo... why are you in the gym then'

In all seriousness some of the smartest people I have met have been heavy weightlifters


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

flinty90 said:


> There isnt a dumbass option mate lol !!!


Heh - well for people who left school and got jobs often there are trade skills and equivalent qualifications... but noted... I will add a "none" option


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I hate this assumption too. Now although I am no-where close to being called a bodybuilder I hear people talking about bodybuilders, and weight lifters, as if all they can is lift weights and nothing else.

It's just ignorance really.


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

ahh bugger... despite my fancy edumacation I can't figure out how to edit the poll  rofl... Irony not lost on me...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I got 2 degrees,

But Im still a meat head:thumbup1:

I think this thread is a bit Meat-ist TBH

Nothing wrong with being a Meat head IMO

My bro has a masters, trains and am sure is not adverse to the odd meat head activitys on occasion..


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

4 A-Levels, BSc Degree, six year Medical Degree and a Diploma in Sports Medicine.

Tell those two women at work to go f*ck 'emselves


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Not all about brains mate....need to be able to use em in the real world - btw I got a MSc


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey I am happy to be a meat head... I just don't think all meat heads are thick  I'm going to enjoy showing this poll to the ladies at work tomorrow...

One of them is really fit btw (if you like that sort of thing) so make sure you have your best avatar pics up!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lostgeordie said:


> Hey I am happy to be a meat head... I just don't think all meat heads are thick  I'm going to enjoy showing this poll to the ladies at work tomorrow...
> 
> One of them is really fit btw (if you like that sort of thing) so make sure you have your best avatar pics up!


B4stard two fails in one thread.. cant vote on poll and im also ugly so no good avi lol !!!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Stupid bloody women!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

lol @flinty


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a Home economics O level


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Mate ur showin ur age there...O levels!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ba in design, 10 gcses 4 a levels and several work related qualifications but quite enjoy playing the dumb @rse it can be very amusing


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Got a degree.

But wouldnt assume having a degree means someone is intelligent, there are some right fkn idiots about who have all sorts of qualifications.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Masters Degree in Exercise and Nutrition , BSc in Chemistry , PGCE physical education , A levels in physics, chemistry and Pure and Applied Maths .......... ugly bastard tho with no calves


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

To be honest, the reason i visit this forum so much is that it is full of extremely knowledgeable people who can actually spell. Some of the most intelligent people i have heard and read from have been on this forum. I think it takes a lot of knowledge to become a good bodybuilder which many of the people here are, so this forum is a good base for adult educated discussion


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a difficult one...

I know a proverbial "meathead" with an excellent bod who's competed at national level: he had a terrible education, has almost no formal qualifications, yet is truly one of the shrewdest, sharpest, thoughtful, well-read, articulate, nicest and most intelligent people I've met.

And I speak as a graduate with a quite lot of academic and industrial experience.

Granted there aren't many around like him. The sad thing is he could probably have shone and done very well financially if he'd been mentored perceptively.

On the other hand I know a good many people with formal qualifications who are pretty slow, obtuse, inured to certain ways, and can't read write or spell well for whom their "education" clearly did very little..!

Education means "to draw out". If it hasn't done much for you, broadened you, it wasn't a very good education. But it's never too late to be educated.

You can be intelligent but uneducated, and educated but unintelligent. It's fortunate to be intelligent and well-educated...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pat hits the nail on the head - there is a gulf of difference between knowledgeable and intelligent.

At least I hope so, cos I dropped out of uni :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> This is a difficult one...
> 
> I know a proverbial "meathead" with an excellent bod who's competed at national level: he had a terrible education, has almost no formal qualifications, yet is truly one of the shrewdest, sharpest, thoughtful, well-read, articulate, nicest and most intelligent people I've met.
> 
> ...


Dam it you edited it before i picked up your mispelled their pmsl !!!!


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Prodiver said:


> This is a difficult one...
> 
> I know a proverbial "meathead" with an excellent bod who's competed at national level: he had a terrible education, has almost no formal qualifications, yet is truly one of the shrewdest, sharpest, thoughtful, well-read, articulate, nicest and most intelligent people I've met.
> 
> ...


I agree absolutely education and intelligence are not related but today's debate was specifically around "Level of Education or men who lift weights".

The demographics are extremely interesting... it will be very hard not to smile when I show them this thread tomorrow.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have numerous professional management based qualifications including project management CMS, DMS and an MBA.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> ba in design, 10 gcses 4 a levels and several work related qualifications but quite enjoy *playing* the dumb @rse it can be very amusing


Oh D:lol: :lol: :lol:

You crack me up:lol: :lol:

Sure your one big dumb ass mofo:beer:

But your humour:lol: :lol: ...Gets me every time:lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Dam it you edited it before i picked up your mispelled their pmsl !!!!


Quick, me... :wink:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Quick, me... :wink:


Bloody quick me aswell for spotting that pmsl


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Lostgeordie said:


> I agree absolutely education and intelligence are not related but today's debate was specifically around "Level of Education or men who lift weights".
> 
> The demographics are extremely interesting... it will be very hard not to smile when I show them this thread tomorrow.


Yes - and I understand what you intended.

It's just that I observe that there are a lot of pretty bright meatheads without any quals.

In fact, as has been said, to be a successful bodybuilder you need to be pretty clued up. I suspect that many guys without quals find that bodybuilding is one thing they can shine at, and all power to them. :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I was going to say I got an interview and offer from Oxford and I turned it down but I know some right fcking idiots who somehow managed to get there so it doesn't really count lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Bambi said:


> I was going to say I got an interview and offer from Oxford and I turned it down but I know some right fcking idiots who somehow managed to get there so it doesn't really count lol


Hmm... They might well be idiots, but they simply must be pretty intelligent idiots. Probably because they had good educations...


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Lostgeordie said:


> I agree absolutely education and intelligence are not related but today's debate was specifically around "Level of Education or men who lift weights".
> 
> The demographics are extremely interesting... it will be very hard not to smile when I show them this thread tomorrow.


Only problem is that the person you show it to will no doubt question the validity of the poll - how reliable are the answers given? I'm not saying that anyone has lied about their qualifications, but you can bet that whoever you are debating with will. Since people are relatively anonymous on here it may be fair to assume either that they will tell the truth as lying about it is pretty pointless - conversley people could lie to help provide some proof for your argument. Tricky one.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I can count to 5!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Hmm... They might well be idiots, but they simply must be pretty intelligent idiots. Probably because they had good educations...


Nah it was a few guys at my school who were pushed by teachers every step of the way. Dons were sharper than a diamond pencil.

Actually the Oxford Powerlifting team is the best out of any university, which shows that smart people will excel themselves in any field


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I actually think the average bodybuilder is smarter than the public.

Knowledge is key in this game..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tbh i did sh!t in school, i didn't even do my GCSE's because i was misguided and was too busy with drugs and alcohol.

Luckily i decided to make a change and set the bar higher, i may of been an under achiever at school but i would like to think im doing ok now... i'd go on with myself and tell everyone about some of he things i have achieved on a corporate level but ime people seem to get angry or pissed off when you talk about nice things, so i choose not to go in to it too much. But in a nut shell at 21 i was on my ar5e and in major drug trouble (demons / addictions getting the better of me) and at 22 i was MD of a successful business with over a dozen employees, if i didn't take the chance when i had it fcuk knows what situation i'd be in, chances like that don't come that often


----------



## strongboes (Mar 17, 2009)

Your level of education doesn't reflect your I.Q though which is a nice measure of intelligence to use in most cases. Perhaps there should be a poll for I.Q to supplement this, also most of us on here would be fairly well versed on training, diet, and countless other subjects that we weren't formally educated in, which kind of renders the poll ineffective?


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

pod13 said:


> Only problem is that the person you show it to will no doubt question the validity of the poll - how reliable are the answers given? I'm not saying that anyone has lied about their qualifications, but you can bet that whoever you are debating with will. Since people are relatively anonymous on here it may be fair to assume either that they will tell the truth as lying about it is pretty pointless - conversley people could lie to help provide some proof for your argument. Tricky one.


Yup there will be some observation bias and it's hardly a scientifically controlled study but as far as straw polls go you've done me proud! Even if I cause them to doubt their pre moulded perceptions of us then it's a success as far as I am concerned.

Matt1 has summed up very neatly the point I was trying to make and that others in this thread have made. I'll be quoting him directly tomorrow.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lostgeordie said:


> I got into a bit of a row today at work with a couple of women who categorised me as an average "Meathead" and ergo, in their minds, not very educated.
> 
> Now this annoyed me a little because despite appearances I am actually a clever lad... and I am certain that a number of the lads on this forum are well educated and have good solid levels of common sense.
> 
> ...


Spiteful witches should keep their opinions to themselves.... Who gives a Fvck what they think :-D


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

strongboes said:


> Your level of education doesn't reflect your I.Q...


Well it does actually, or rather the reverse. People with certain types of schooling are better at certain IQ tests: there's a cultural bias in all the IQ tests so far devised.

And anyway, what "intelligence" should IQ tests be testing for: skill in verbal reasoning; pattern recognition; logic..?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Well it does actually, or rather the reverse. People with certain types of schooling are better at certain IQ tests: there's a cultural bias in all the IQ tests so far devised.
> 
> And anyway, what "intelligence" should IQ tests be testing for: skill in verbal reasoning; pattern recognition; logic..?


Yeah IQ level is a direct level of education but i know soooo many people who are super intelligent with high IQ's that couldn't manage a piss up in a brewery because they haven't got any fight or back bone in them


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

joshnow said:


> I agree, richard branson never finished school and is billionaire among others .


Yes - but he had one of the best educations money could buy at one of the best schools. They're environments of excellence and success...


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Also being intelligent doesn't mean you have common sense. I am reasonably intelligent but have Fvck all commen sense


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Yes - but he had one of the best educations money could buy at one of the best schools. They're environments of excellence and success...


I thought he did finish school (Stowe) but didn't finish college/ uni? He started up some student newspaper (called 'Student') with the help of money from his family. I read his autobiography a while ago. I think his dad was a solicitor and he came from a well-educated family with plenty of cash, so his is not exactly a classic rags to riches story. Having said that, he did pretty good regardless.


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Lostgeordie said:


> Yup there will be some observation bias and it's hardly a scientifically controlled study but as far as straw polls go you've done me proud! Even if I cause them to doubt their pre moulded perceptions of us then it's a success as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Matt1 has summed up very neatly the point I was trying to make and that others in this thread have made. I'll be quoting him directly tomorrow.


Fair enough, but be prepared for their inevitable counter-arguments. You could question their definition of intelligence prior to getting into a debate about how to measure it and then move on to how you could use that on 2 random groups each selected from the relevant populations on each side of the argument (eg. trained vs non-trained) all matched for age, sex, etc... Then run a pilot study and work out a sample size for your main study based on a power calculation from your pilot and fine tune any methodological problems. Or you could tell them they're right and offer to make them a coffee and gob in it to give them a nice chewy cappuccino and then we'll see who the clever one is won't we?


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I had a shyte school education and didn't even leave with a single O Level. I lived on an estate in south London where people didn't achieve - so that was that.

My highest qualification is an MSc from a decent red brick university; I'm no academic but I'm no fool either.


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

pod13 said:


> Fair enough, but be prepared for their inevitable counter-arguments. You could question their definition of intelligence prior to getting into a debate about how to measure it and then move on to how you could use that on 2 random groups each selected from the relevant populations on each side of the argument (eg. trained vs non-trained) all matched for age, sex, etc... Then run a pilot study and work out a sample size for your main study based on a power calculation from your pilot and fine tune any methodological problems. Or you could tell them they're right and offer to make them a coffee and gob in it to give them a nice chewy cappuccino and then we'll see who the clever one is won't we?


It was never a question of intelligence - it was a question of education. Their assertion was that "most meat heads left school at 16 and turned to weight lifting as they had no other prospects". I am pleased to be able to debunk their misconception and hopefully reduce ignorance of weightlifters and bodybuilders in general.

Failing that I'll gob in their coffee... good plan!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> ba in design, 10 gcses 4 a levels and several work related qualifications but quite enjoy playing the dumb @rse it can be very amusing


I too find the whole assumptions of others funny, but far from annoying, it can be very useful.

"Pretend to be a Pig in Order to Eat a Tiger" Innit blud 

J


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Chartered Engineer

BSc Hons

Doing an MSc in construction law

30,000 rep points on uk-m, infact forget telling them the previous bit just tell them about the reps- they will be well impressed


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> This is a difficult one...
> 
> I know a proverbial "meathead" with an excellent bod who's competed at national level: he had a terrible education, has almost no formal qualifications, yet is truly one of the shrewdest, sharpest, thoughtful, well-read, articulate, nicest and most intelligent people I've met.
> 
> ...


Agree!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd say I'm intelligent enough, smarter than most of the people I'm surrounded with tbh but I have absolutely no motivation to go back to studying.

Your two friends might be referring to the average joe meathead in the gym, not the bodybuilders who are wise enough to go on forums and discuss it, question, learn

Ask this same poll down at your gym and I'll bet you find very different answers


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Bsc Honors and now a Ph.D. But more than that, I'm really good looking.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

3 badly done A Levels, BSc, MSc Health and Exercise Science, some lecturing experience over in the US.

having done door work i've also seen how people react when rolling two stereotypes in to one, lifter and doorman. the preconceptions are shocking. insinuations that i must be on steroids, must be a rascist, must be a thug are bandied around, with no actual knowledge of who i am or what i am actually like.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

10 GCSEs, 1 AS Level, 4 A levels, BA (HONS) and the highest qualification in my field. You have to use your qualifications and education in the real world though. One of my mates doesn't work, smokes pot and drinks every day (he is 39 btw) and he has a degree. I try to use my qualifications etc optimally.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Have a degree in business and communications

Once I left uni I really wanted to get out and start working in marketing so decided not to do a masters

People always think I'm a bit thick because I'm a big kid and I don't take myself seriously at all


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Basic (very basic) comprehensive in Dagenham, then went to King's College London and UCL doing a BA (History) and MA (Electronic publishing). Don't get too many negative stereotype comments (at least not to my face), few people are just a bit surprised every now and then.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> Also being intelligent doesn't mean you have common sense. I am reasonably intelligent but have Fvck all commen sense


I agree with this Gem, you see i am of medium intelligence to be fair i wouldnt say im a very intelligent bloke. I never did well at school as i wasnt interested half the time. However i am very logical i can look at a problem and see whats wrong. I have been different places in the world teaching other cultures about the manufacturing process, also done process engineering and managed my own business for over 4 years now.

I have lots of common sense and i find that has helped me to look smarter than i am, even though like i said things do take time for me to pick up and learn, and i also need to be totally interested in it, and like most blokes im very one track minded, if im concentrating on being good at one thing i forget about doing anything else (multitasking) is a definite no no for me.....

So how much does bieng clever tie in with common sense ???


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Nathrakh said:


> Basic (very basic) comprehensive in Dagenham, then went to King's College London and UCL doing a BA (History) and MA (Electronic publishing). Don't get too many negative stereotype comments (at least not to my face), few people are just a bit surprised every now and then.


what you want to do when you're done?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

there are negative stereotypes of people with "worthless giveaway degree's" also.

How can a qualification be worthless? even if you dont get a job at the

end of it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

meatheads have proportionately smaller brains than skinny people


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> I agree with this Gem, you see im of medium intelligence to be fair i wouldnt say im a very intelligent bloke, i never did well at school as i wasnt interested half the time.


just because you didn't do well in school it doesn't mean you're not intelligent

i did ok at school and alot better at uni when i was a lot more focused and mature

Also in school they test you once after five years and some people cant retain the knowledge in detail for that long, when in uni you are tested every semester

p.s i had to do well this was my mum on parents evening


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> just because you didn't do well in school it doesn't mean you're not intelligent
> 
> i did ok at school and alot better at uni when i was a lot more focused and mature
> 
> Also in school they test you once after five years and some people cant retain the knowledge in detail for that long, when in uni you are tested every semester


Sorry mate you misunderstood me, I was stating that I (me personally) wwasnt much cop at school . and i dint consider myself as very intelligent. Dindt mean it to sound like i was saying everyone was the same

OK ya thick cvnt PMSL :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't think education level makes that much of a difference per say. You may want to remind these judgmental women that:

Stupidity is no one's fault ignorance is a life choice

Reckon they fall firmly in the latter camp.

At whoever suggested IQ would be a better determination, I disagree, strong cultural bias and different tests lead to different results. Tells you squat. Many people will go on about their wonderful IQ indicating how intelligent they are, but have achieved F-all in real life.

Oh and you have to be a fool to do a PhD. A fool I say.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Think about it for a moment, these women work with you? So they must of filled the same criteria as you to get the job.. dumb shlags didn't work that out did they?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

bizzlewood said:


> what you want to do when you're done?


Actually a collection librarian in a specialist institute for history (part of the uni of London) so using my knowledge daily which makes the job interesting


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Joshua said:


> I too find the whole assumptions of others funny, but far from annoying, it can be very useful.
> 
> "Pretend to be a Pig in Order to Eat a Tiger" Innit blud
> 
> J


Hmm... Yes - tigers are shit scared of killer pigs...


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Sorry mate you misunderstood me, I was stating that I (me personally) wwasnt much cop at school . and i dint consider myself as very intelligent. Dindt mean it to sound like i was saying everyone was the same
> 
> OK ya thick cvnt PMSL :lol:


i wasn't offended or anything

i just think that you shouldn't allow the school situation to make you think you not intelligent.

You probably didnt do well because you didnt work as hard as you could have done, if you really worked hard and then didnt do well you would be justified in questioning your intelligence


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Nathrakh said:


> Actually a collection librarian in a specialist institute for history (part of the uni of London) so using my knowledge daily which makes the job interesting


ohh no you were one of the people who would tell me and my mates to keep the noise down lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Let's face it to be knowledgeable in this game, you have to be a geek and read into everything about it which requires a certain level of intelligence. But to be honest most 'meatheads' are probably not the people who read into it and love the sport and want to excel at it, they are the upperbody merchants who want to be tonk! Let's get on them nap 50's bruv then we'll be tonk u get me, then we'll rip up with winstrols and some clens!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> i wasn't offended or anything
> 
> i just think that you shouldn't allow the school situation to make you think you not intelligent.
> 
> You probably didnt do well because you didnt work as hard as you could have done, if you really worked hard and then didnt do well you would be justified in questioning your intelligence


ahhhh mate im touched , thanks for having faith in me , i must go now as im getting emotional !!!










Please note tha attention to detail hehehe


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

bizzlewood said:


> ohh no you were one of the people who would tell me and my mates to keep the noise down lol


Too right  - seriously though, my defininition of dumb/ignorant is having a closed mind and I've met an academic or two/three/four etc. that could fall into that category.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I left school without any qualifications and 10 years later went to college to study electronics.

Personally what i found at college and amongst many guys at university i knew was that although they were clever, well educated and found learning easy many had a serious a lack of common sense which IMO takes you a lot further in this world than a shed full of qualifications.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm actually re-gratified every now and again at the general level of knowledge and the brightness of most guys at my gym. But then it is a hardcore bodybuilding gym.

We need to be careful not to confuse common sense, education level, knowledge, cleverness, brightness and intelligence.

They are different human characteristics, some innate, some acquired, and not mutually exclusive.

Don't forget that one man's common sense may be very strange to another because of life experience.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Too right  - seriously though, my defininition of dumb/ignorant is having a closed mind and I've met an academic or two/three/four etc. that could fall into that category.


Yes - because too many academics these days have had narrow, specialist educations and not much life experience.

People who aren't very intelligent can be schooled to be very good specialists, experts in their subject.

But can they think "outside the box"? Above all to prosper as a society we need inventiveness. This was Britain's forte!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I agree with having an education doesnt make you have common sense, I knew girl who goes to cambridge now, very good in her studies, aced everything, yet she was so ditzy, and quite frankly pretty ignorant and dumb when it didnt come to anything test based or educational based, suprised me when I found out she was as smart as she was, because she didnt seem it at all.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

So "common sense versus intelligence"

Which one wins !!!!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> I'm actually re-gratified every now and again at the general level of knowledge and the brightness of most guys at my gym. But then it is a hardcore bodybuilding gym.
> 
> We need to be careful not to confuse common sense, education level, knowledge, cleverness, brightness and intelligence.
> 
> ...


Goes without saying, that's just common sense :lol: .


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Rocky has tainted BB with his eggs and yo Adrian


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Yes - because too many academics these days have had narrow, specialist educations and not much life experience.


Isn't that just the antithesis cliche, though?

This thread has largely started because of railing against another stereotype - that "meatheads" / bodybuilders / people obsessed with their own appearance aren't particularly educated or intelligent.

Surely it's no better to replace that hand waving with more?

Don't get me wrong - I recognise the stereotype you cite - I just don't fully buy into it, in just the same way I wouldn't buy into the concept that all lifters must be rather, well, un-cerebral. I don't think we give the argument against the stereotyping of bodybuilders much weight, if we just contend with another sweeping stereotype.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Yes - because too many academics these days have had narrow, specialist educations and not much life experience.


i totally agree.

i have worked with academics/boffins who have been educated at the top schools and uni's in the country and whilst they can be recognised geniuses in their own field they struggle to make a cup of tea lol

funnily enough, a couple of them have been big guys who train (tho not bodybuilders) due to their rugby upbringing.


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

Andrew Jacks said:


> Rocky has tainted BB with his eggs and yo Adrian


Having said that our Sly is pretty succesful, he's written all the Rambo and Rocky movies which have earn't him a fair few bucks - similarly Arnie had a masters in business i believe? not to mention he's now a governor...

Me personally, well, i'm studying for my Masters in IT Management.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've got 4 GCSE's, 3 of them were retakes.

I've got a good job, own a nice place and do pretty well for myself, my missus has a degree in business and works in finance and earns half what i do. I'm not academically clever but i am well educated, i just hated school and had nio interest in it so went out to work as soon as i could.

You don't need qualifications to be smart, but i work in sales where they don't mean fck all anyway.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

2nd year of a degree in exercise & sport science at the best Uni for it. Can't be dat fik can eye?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> So "common sense versus intelligence"
> 
> Which one wins !!!!


When I was a diver on the rigs, it was a common cry of the tradesmen that most of the young graduate engineers had no "common dog ****". :laugh:

But oil rigs are very strange places to most guys, and though they were specialist experts in their subject, many of the young engineers had very little life experience, having gone straight from high school to uni to industry to the rigs.

The interesting thing was the few who immediately twigged what went on and got on top of it, and would often initiate successful new and more effective ways of doing things, first demonstrating them hands-on themselves. They were clearly very intelligent, apart from being quick on the uptake, inventive and clever.

I have to say that these guys were usually well-educated at good schools and top unis and were brave and confident apart from being bright.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BA Hons in pie-making

A sandwich course on placement with katie price - "artificial enhancement of personal attributes"

MA in Bimboism


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> just because you didn't do well in school it doesn't mean you're not intelligent
> 
> i did ok at school and alot better at uni when i was a lot more focused and mature
> 
> ...


Lol Bizz thats funny as fcuk :laugh:

But one thing what i have always noticed about you and im 'usually' a good judge of character with people, even over the internet, is that you had good parenting, it seems to me that you were brought up very well with a solid family that has good values and that you were well guided when growing up, i can tell this a mile off even though your 30 lol, but its a good thing of corse


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i've a BSc in Psychology, a BSc in Chemistry, a Graduate llb (law degree), and MBA and just started a PhD... and katie price makes more money than me... so really I should've just got a massive set of tits and lips and marketed myself instead! Seriously Katie Price and Pamela Anderson are two of the SMARTEST women/people I know- richer than most people just because they re-invented themselves (from what they started of with) based purely on their understanding of male psychology and leveraged that into amazing careers that have generated more money than most people who work in city of london (me included) who have paper qualifications and rabbit on about how smart they are...

hate to admit it, but katie price makes me feel stupid.. since she makes WAY more money than me..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> BA Hons in pie-making
> 
> A sandwich course on placement with katie price - "artificial enhancement of personal attributes"
> 
> MA in Bimboism


Bit too over qualified for me, i like my girls stupid. :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Lol Bizz thats funny as fcuk :laugh:
> 
> But one thing what i have always noticed about you and im 'usually' a good judge of character with people, even over the internet, is that you had good parenting, it seems to me that you were brought up very well with a solid family that has good values and that you were well guided when growing up, i can tell this a mile off even though your 30 lol, but its a good thing of corse


Thanks mate lol

as funny as that is its quite similar to how my parents evening went... minus the wait till you get home looks my parents would give me

i didn't have a perfect childhood (who does these days) but a couple of things my parents would demand is that we were respectful, carried ourselves with decency and that we worked hard.

I come from a well educated family so there are very high expectations, all of my cousins have degrees apart from two and i think its frowned upon if you don't get one. (not saying its right but its how my family works)

I remember my aunt would call all of us when our GSCE's came out to find out what we got, just so that she could compare our grades to her kids grades.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Katie Price isn't smart, her entourage of accountants and PR, marketing People are tho.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Thanks mate lol
> 
> as funny as that is its quite similar to how my parents evening went... minus the wait till you get home looks my parents would give me
> 
> ...


Thats how families should be mate, i used to sit on my couch with a big spliff as soon as my mum went to work in the morning and not go to school towards the end... and when she found out i was not going to school she just said oh ok... she never made me do homework, she never told me to do anything just left me to my own devices... it was only when i got in my 20's that i realised its actually worth being sensible, before that i was a massive victim to MTV culture and a classic example of bad parenting


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

pariah said:


> Katie Price isn't smart, her entourage of accountants and PR, marketing People are tho.


I agree that the people aroind her are the ones who helped make her what she is, picture a 'show biz' guy with a big fat cigar saying "you kno what kaytee we got somat eya, ya got a good image kid and we can make money from ya" dunno why but im using the 'schmoke and a pancake' guy as an example lol but you know what i mean.

BUT once her ball was rolling she probably changed agents, accountants, PR / marketing people to loose the control they once had, in reality she is a self made millionaire and answer the question... could Stacey Soloman do the same? nope a lot of it will of been down to Katies own drive and ideas


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Thats how families should be mate, i used to sit on my couch with a big spliff as soon as my mum went to work in the morning and not go to school towards the end... and when she found out i was not going to school she just said oh ok... she never made me do homework, she never told me to do anything just left me to my own devices... it was only when i got in my 20's that i realised its actually worth being sensible, before that i was a massive victim to MTV culture and a classic example of bad parenting


considering that it must make what you've achieve feel so much better, how many others can look out of the window and see what you see??


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Mmm ive got 4 A levels + a degree

Basically sounds like i was a bit like Raptor in school lol i just got involved with the wrong crew and all my life involved was alcohol, drugs, women, partying etc, scrapped through with 5 C's at GCSE. Then in 6th form i partyied harder but actually pulled my thumb out my ass and did some work. I kinda did 50/50 awful and amazing on my A levels tbh..

Psychology - i got 100% in 2 modules and left with a high B 2 marks off an A

Classics - (Classical greek studies) i barely scrapped an E and just did **** tbh..

English language - I scrapped an E because i basically gave up with it, im good at english my dad taught it after he finished with the military and goverment but thing was.. most of it was more the psychological aspects of language aquisition not actual grammar and stuff which is what interested me at the time.

Philosophy - The single hardest experience of my whole life!! God damn philsophy at A level is harder than the first 2 years of any degree course, i spent 8am - 5pm just reading Kant, Descartes, Russell etc its deep stuff at 17... was soooo hard got an A in the end though

Currently doing a psychology degree (although wish i chose philosophy) if i knew how much applied mathematics and statistics was needed in psychology i never would have taken it. Im a pretty intelligent human being but i'll be honest i really do fail with numbers completely probally my biggest flaw. I did my first year twice was kicked out my first year for being sick, now doing my offical second year but its my third year at the university. Hating every second of my degree, not enjoying it at all and have no friends their all to posh and stuck up i just cant seem to mix with them - Bath lol.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I left school in the 80's and went to work laboring on a building site at the tender age of 15, no exams for me.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Im thick as fudge and as a result i have to go on s.hite holidays with pi.ssed up chavs. But then again, im too small to be considered a meathead so...


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> But then again, im too small to be considered a meathead so...


dam straight


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

thaiman said:


> dam straight


  Not in someone elses thread mate lol. Nice try though.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

A lot of clever cvnts on here and i'm actually very surprised at the stats of the poll. But i suppose the main people voting are the ones that want people to be aware of their intelligence rather than the thicko's like me.

Then again i could pretend to have all sorts of qualifications and no one would ever know... :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch said:


> A lot of clever cvnts on here and i'm actually very surprised at the stats of the poll. But i suppose the main people voting are the ones that want people to be aware of their intelligence rather than the thicko's like me.
> 
> *
> Then again i could pretend to have all sorts of qualifications and no one would ever know*... :laugh:


Is that not what we are meant to do on a forum


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Smitch said:


> A lot of clever cvnts on here and i'm actually very surprised at the stats of the poll. *But i suppose the main people voting are the ones that want people to be aware of their intelligence rather than the thicko's like me.*
> 
> Then again i could pretend to have all sorts of qualifications and no one would ever know... :laugh:


Great post :lol:

Bit in bold - I always tend to think the need to tell everyone how intelligent you are kinda shows that you aren't.

Just like all the plastic gansters that go on about how many dudes they beat up at the weekend or whatever. Quiet ones you have to watch, imo (generally speaking)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Great post :lol:
> 
> Bit in bold - I always tend to think the need to tell everyone how intelligent you are kinda shows that you aren't.
> 
> Just like all the plastic gansters that go on about how many dudes they beat up at the weekend or whatever. Quiet ones you have to watch, imo (generally speaking)


Thats true, the quiet ones dont even confront you. They just go in swinging without hesitation. For this reason, im not hard (or what is percieved as hard). I think about it all too much, what might happen, if he will smash his head and die, if i'll get glassed (happened before) and lose an eye of something.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry Geordie i have just read the title of this thread again, you said Average Meathead... i misunderstood As im way above average i should think my medium intelligence equates to all the top mensa people to be fair ... lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Thing is, i'm actually proud of what i have achieved with so few qualifications.

I have 2 internal sales guys generating leads for me that both have a degree in law. They should be solicitors, with my 3 c's and a D after 2 attempts at GCSE's i should be sweeping the streets. :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> considering that it must make what you've achieve feel so much better, how many others can look out of the window and see what you see??


Yeah i suppose so mate, when i talk to the people i grew up with... many are going no where it makes me feel lucky to of got to where i am now, tbh it could of just of as easily been the total opposite if i'd of stayed with the same people doing the same things, only when i was given a true chance to excel did i realise that i could achieve things


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Great post :lol:
> 
> Bit in bold - I always tend to think the need to tell everyone how intelligent you are kinda shows that you aren't.


Really?

It's a poll and a question - should people not answer then?

I seem to recall you had a bit of an issue a while back with Dutch Scott and letters after his name.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah i suppose so mate, when i talk to the people i grew up with... many are going no where it makes me feel lucky to of got to where i am now, tbh it could of just of as easily been the total opposite if i'd of stayed with the same people doing the same things, only when i was given a true chance to excel did i realise that i could achieve things


i dont believe that. I think you were destined to do well and are destined to do even better.

You cant say if i had of stayed with that group of friends, because you didnt. And you chose that. Your a risk taker and you fuc.k up sometimes dont you. But when you win (which seems most of the time you c.unt) you win big (career wise and that).

Btw.....love you ((e-hugs)) xXx


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Educationally dumb but still became a company director of a at the age 30.

Plenty of friends have came away from university with a degree and at the age of 32 are still only on around the £15-20,000 mark

I'm not saying thats a poor wage but I certainly dont see the point of a 4 year university degree on the basis of them. I also appreciate that there are examples at the other end of the scale.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Doing my A-levels now and hoping to go onto university to study product design


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I have got 4 stars on my chest at Maccys. One day I'll be in charge of the Mcflurry machine!! One day....,


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

OldMan said:


> Really?
> 
> *It's a poll and a question - should people not answer then? *
> 
> I seem to recall you had a bit of an issue a while back with Dutch Scott and letters after his name.


This is true, but people with less qualifications are less likely to shout about it than people that have them so it is going to be a one sided poll so not a true reflection.

If it is a true reflection then around 70% of the board have a degree (which is doubtful), where as in reality only 70% of people that have answered the poll have a degree.

I have nothing against academics and i'm sure that they have woked hard for their qualifications, but as stated in my previous post a degree is worth the grand total of fvck all in the real world unless you have something to apply it to where it is of real benefit.

Give me a bit of common sense any day of the week.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i dont believe that. I think you were destined to do well and are destined to do even better.
> 
> You cant say if i had of stayed with that group of friends, because you didnt. And you chose that. Your a risk taker and you fuc.k up sometimes dont you. But when you win (which seems most of the time you c.unt) you win big (career wise and that).
> 
> Btw.....love you ((e-hugs)) xXx


I always said i'd do ok, even when like 14 and the worst pupil in school ever.. the teachers laughed and said i was deluded... its funny to think how up their own asses the teachers were with their secure public sector jobs

And love you too <(") xxx


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> I always said i'd do ok, even when like 14 and the worst pupil in school ever.. the teachers laughed and said i was deluded... its funny to think how up their own asses the teachers were with their secure public sector jobs
> 
> And love you too <(") xxx


i was like that too i always knew i would do something with myself

I'm a great believer in using the talents you have and you're lucky that you figured what yours were early on in life

some are 30-40 + and still dont know what their talent is which is why unfortunately they dont reach their full potential


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> i was like that too i always knew i would do something with myself
> 
> I'm a great believer in using the talents you have and you're lucky that you figured what yours were early on in life
> 
> some are 30-40 + and still dont know what their talent is which is why unfortunately they dont reach their full potential


I think it boils down to working hard. If you choose further eduction or not. Then you will progress and succeed.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

CJones said:


> Educationally dumb but still became a company director of a at the age 30.
> 
> Plenty of friends have came away from university with a degree and at the age of 32 are still only on around the £15-20,000 mark
> 
> I'm not saying thats a poor wage but I certainly dont see the point of a 4 year university degree on the basis of them. I also appreciate that there are examples at the other end of the scale.


Of course a good degree from a good university normally leads to a good job with a good salary in normal times.

But it's important to consider that getting a good job and earning good money are only one reason for going to uni.

You don't just go to uni to get trained for a job! You go to get your mind expanded and made flexible, and also to gain a certain sort of life and people experience, which is intangible but immeasurably valuable.

Of course people can gain different life experiences in other ways and occupations, and some will prosper and find themselves in good jobs earning big money with no formal qualifications.

Those that really do well may have found a profitable niche job, but most are very probably very intelligent.

The cream doesn't always rise to the top, though. Some very intelligent people have bad teachers, bad experiences at school and after and never become fulfilled.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

I served my apprenticeship while doing day release at college and got my HND in Mechanical Engineering. I now own an Electrical Training Company in Sunderland.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

stuboy said:


> I served my apprenticeship while doing day release at college and got my HND in Mechanical Engineering. I now own an Electrical Training Company in Sunderland.


Good example of having a clear idea of what you want to do and going out and getting qualified to do it. Well done.

Can't understand people that do bullsh1t degrees in geography and the like and think "i've got a degree, that'll get me a good job". Then wonder why the fvck no one will employ them.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Smitch said:


> This is true, but people with less qualifications are less likely to shout about it than people that have them so it is going to be a one sided poll so not a true reflection.
> 
> If it is a true reflection then around 70% of the board have a degree (which is doubtful), where as in reality only 70% of people that have answered the poll have a degree.
> 
> ...


It's horses for courses mate good and bad graduates and good and bad non graduates.

I agree with you about the respondents to the poll - yes people with qualifications are more likely to respond so there will be a skewed result. 

It was 007's comments I didn't really get?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Prodiver said:


> Of course a good degree from a good university normally leads to a good job with a good salary in normal times.
> 
> But it's important to consider that getting a good job and earning good money are only one reason for going to uni.
> 
> ...


Agree with that.

I'm not sure that the average graduate will gain any more life expericence than that of a school leaver going straight into work, in fact I would say the opposite.

Some of my educational deficiencys have been offset with the fact I'm able to communicate with the average worker, whom I come across day to day.

'Shop' experience (as in a workshop env) can be just as useful.

Just ask the 40 year old time served quarryman who's forced to work for a new quarry manager who has just stepped out of Uni and does not have an ounce of Real time experience. I see this all the time at the moment

Of course there are examples to support both arguments.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Good example of having a clear idea of what you want to do and going out and getting qualified to do it. Well done.
> 
> Can't understand people that do bullsh1t degrees in geography and the like and think "i've got a degree, that'll get me a good job". Then wonder why the fvck no one will employ them.


Geography is historically the main undergraduate degree for Town and Country Planning mate.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> i was like that too i always knew i would do something with myself
> 
> I'm a great believer in using the talents you have and you're lucky that you figured what yours were early on in life
> 
> some are 30-40 + and still dont know what their talent is which is why unfortunately they dont reach their full potential


Exactly i had no idea what i wanted to do, and when i found out what it was i was ecstatic as i was doing really well from day 1... i know were in the same industry but my actual 'trade' is sales and thats where i believe im talented, in fact im not even gonna be modest i am talented at it... and the knowledge of being good with people opens many doors, thats why i doubt i'll be getting a job any time soon


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Good example of having a clear idea of what you want to do and going out and getting qualified to do it. Well done.
> 
> Can't understand people that do bullsh1t degrees in geography and the like and think "i've got a degree, that'll get me a good job". Then wonder why the fvck no one will employ them.


If you had a "bullshit" degree like geography, history, classics, etc. from a top uni you could get a good well-paid commercial job in many companies.

Why is this? It's because, from experience, companies know that people with good schooling and educations very often have broad life experience, that they have to be very intelligent to get into a top uni in the first place, and that their degree demonstrates their perceptiveness and flexibility of mind, and know they're likely to generate big profits, or they wouldn't employ them.

For instance, some of the top software analysts and cryptologists are muscians, historians and classicists. And the chief designer and engineer of some of the top award-winning hi-fi loudspeakers has a degree in history.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Exactly i had no idea what i wanted to do, and when i found out what it was i was ecstatic as i was doing really well from day 1... i know were in the same industry but my actual 'trade' is sales and thats where i believe im talented, in fact im not even gonna be modest i am talented at it... and the knowledge of being good with people opens many doors, thats why i doubt i'll be getting a job any time soon


In my opinion

If you know what you're talented, tenacious and have a hard work ethic you will be successful

Having a degree isnt the golden ticket people think it is sometimes

I had to fght VERY HARD to get to where i am although i still think of myself as being very lucky as there are loads of people who would love to be in my shoes.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

To coin your phrase though Prodiver, a degree doesn't give you any common dog fvck.

Maybe the environment i work in is different but in sales a degree doesn't mean anything, if you can sell and have a proven track record then you're in, if not then then hit the bricks.

I do completely agree that if it was between 2 candidates with similar work experience but one was an Oxbridge graduate it would swing it, but gone are the days of degree = good job.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I got 2 degrees,


....of movement when lifting my arm up due to my MASSIVE ROIDED UP BICEPS!!!!!!!

lol

In all seriousness i think any1 can be in to bodybuilding. in the gym you get people from all different backgrounds. not just the local nutter whos down the pub all the time and got no job. You dont have to be intelegent to get massive. likewise, you dont have to be a stupid thug either. many people on here have donw degrees and masters in nutrition ect which has probably helped them get to where they are today.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Great post :lol:
> 
> Bit in bold - I always tend to think the need to tell everyone how intelligent you are kinda shows that you aren't.
> 
> Just like all the [*B]plasti*c gansters that go on about how many dudes they beat up at the weekend or whatever. Quiet ones you have to watch, imo (generally speaking)


Awesome post. errr Plastic???


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

HJL said:


> ....*of movement when lifting my arm up due to my MASSIVE ROIDED UP BICEPS!!!!!!!*
> 
> lol
> 
> In all seriousness i think any1 can be in to bodybuilding. in the gym you get people from all different backgrounds. not just the local nutter whos down the pub all the time and got no job. You dont have to be intelegent to get massive. likewise, you dont have to be a stupid thug either. many people on here have donw degrees and masters in nutrition ect which has probably helped them get to where they are today.


Just seen this..

PMSL

Currently natty mate (sort off)


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

So, as things currently stand, almost 30% of UK-M respondents thus far have post graduate degrees? Almost 10% PhDs?

Yeah, right. 

My a$$. :laugh:

EDIT

now post grad degrees currently at approx 26%, with only 8 PhDs.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh fvck I thought they meant PHD Iso 7 all in one protein/ creatine combo.

My bad, strick mine off


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have gcse's thats it, my target grades throughout school where pretty high...A's, B's...but i pretty much gave up on the academic side because my attention span is horrific and i couldn't be bothered to put the effort in....so i suppose im branded as a thicket, not that it bothers me one bit because while peope from my year are at uni or what not i learnt carpentry and i think im quite competant at it...i get plenty of work and often called back by the same people..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

pariah said:


> Katie Price isn't smart, her entourage of accountants and PR, marketing People are tho.


she's smart.. she's had books published that she wrote (well that her ghost writer wrote, but she could afford to pay him or her!). Point is yes she has an entourage, based solely on using her "assets" (which I and LOADS of other men admire!).. lots of other girls have had the same surgery and make up etc as her, and they don't have reality shows and books.... smart girl..

I think it's HILARIOUS that she has so much money based on tits  and when she speaks she must put the wind up a a lot of middle class types.. and even city boys, as she earns more... but sounds so much like she doesn't! LOL

Anyhow I admire her and pammy for amazing use of natural resources


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> she's smart.. she's had books published that she wrote (well that her ghost writer wrote, but she could afford to pay him or her!). Point is yes she has an entourage, based solely on using her "assets" (which I and LOADS of other men admire!).. lots of other girls have had the same surgery and make up etc as her, and they don't have reality shows and books.... smart girl..
> 
> I think it's HILARIOUS that she has so much money based on tits  and when she speaks she must put the wind up a a lot of middle class types.. and even city boys, as she earns more... but sounds so much like she doesn't! LOL


I'd agree she obvious has some savvy and smarts. Perhaps a certain determination and perhaps cyncism.

But for fvcks sake, does she (and others of her ilk) have to come across as so fvcking vacuous every single time she opens her mouth?

It's just there's nothing, and I mean nothing to these people. It's like staring into the eyes of a taxidermied animal - there's simply no there, there.

I mine, fine, people like that may manage to get interviewed by Jonathan Ross, but you can't imagine them passing muster on one of Parkie's old chat shows, can you.


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

Okay,

So how do you define 'intelligence' then...? IQ has f*ck all to do with it - all that means is you're good at completing those IQ tests - got f*ck all to do with real-world intelligence.

I've got 12 Os, 3 As and a degree. I went to a s*hite public school, and hated every single nanosecond - and, like Gem says, I've got bugger all common-sense too!

IQ is a meaningless number, IMNSHO - I think of it as the cerebral equivalent of BMI.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

neurospike7 said:


> So, as things currently stand, almost 30% of UK-M respondents thus far have post graduate degrees? Almost 10% PhDs?
> 
> Yeah, right.
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, during my first year of doctoral research, there were 3 bodybuilders (recreational) in our research group. Two chemically assisted, and one which I am uncertain about. I can remember thinking that it was abnormally high compared to the rest of the population in my experience.

J


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Oddly enough, during my first year of doctoral research, there were 3 bodybuilders (recreational) in our research group. Two chemically assisted, and one which I am uncertain about. I can remember thinking that it was abnormally high compared to the rest of the population in my experience.
> 
> J


If you read my posts, I'm definitely chemically assisted... and loving it 

As for PhD's, you also have to think they are far more common than they used to be... funny fact is, my fiance has just about finished her PhD (I'm 3/4 through mine).. but mine's a management topic (social sciences) while she's doing proteins/genetics (yes for her GH is a an easy substance to sequence in a lab)... BUT why did I first ask her out? We met on a beach, and I thought she looked HOT in a BIKINI!! (28 FF top! umm jordan inspired!) LOL... had no idea she was smart (arguably smarter than me, and studying in a real science area as opposed to ****y social sciences like me...

Based on my own experience, I'm not surprised at the education levels here.. degrees are like a**holes these days! everyone has one...

of course having a degree doesn't make you smart... in my twisted mind, if you're smart you're making $$/££ so.... Jordan Still rates as damn smart for me ;-)


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Sh1t GCSE grades, good A-level grades, currently doing a degree.

So a fairly good level of education but I have a distinct lack of knowledge of history and geography due to messing around in school. Fairly intelligent but only knowledgeable about very specific areas.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Sh1t GCSE grades, good A-level grades, currently doing a degree.
> 
> So a fairly good level of education but I have a distinct lack of knowledge of history and geography due to messing around in school. Fairly intelligent but only knowledgeable about very specific areas.


that and you're shlt at red dead


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> that and you're shlt at red dead


Fcuk you man! I'm flurrking amazing at Red Dead! If I could figure out how to connect my x-box to the internet I'd kick your a55 right now! Unfortunately there aren't any working class people in my house to perform this manual task, so it'll have to wait.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Fcuk you man! I'm flurrking amazing at Red Dead! If I could figure out how to connect my x-box to the internet I'd kick your a55 right now! Unfortunately *there aren't any working class people in my house to perform this manual task*, so it'll have to wait.


ha - amazing isnt it though how very, very stupid educated people can be with regards to practical stuff - I have a couple of people that I & others call to do all manner of stuff. They literally turn their hands to any household chore you could mention ...but are thick as pigsh!t academically speaking. They make a bloody fortune doing it as well as there are so many very lazy people about !


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Some people are just very practical.

I tried putting some shelves up the other day but got into such a blind rage that the rawl plugs kept coming out of the wall that i had to put the old shelves back up to cover the holes before i started smashing the place up in anger.

I'll probably get someone in to do it, they'll probably think i'm a stupid cvnt with more money than sense for paying them to put a fvcking shelf up. :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Oddly enough, during my first year of doctoral research, there were 3 bodybuilders (recreational) in our research group. Two chemically assisted, and one which I am uncertain about. I can remember thinking that it was abnormally high compared to the rest of the population in my experience.
> 
> J


Amazingly I also find it hard to believe the level of education here on UKM 

However I do agree J that many better bodybuilder tend to be well educated, or at least rather intelligent people, perhaps due to the nature of the 'sport'.

On the other hand the vast majority of wannabe big guys tend to be rather stupid.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Fcuk you man! I'm flurrking amazing at Red Dead! If I could figure out how to connect my x-box to the internet I'd kick your a55 right now! Unfortunately there aren't any working class people in my house to perform this manual task, so it'll have to wait.


LMAO

if you've got an old x360 then you will either need a wireless adapter or just to connect the 360 to the router using a network cable


----------



## freddiehick (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a degree is Sports Science and certification in Personal Training, I think if you are dedicated to the gym then you will probably be dedicated to studying


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a BSc but I know plenty of people who are equally as qualified as I am who are thick as sh it! The point being that the education you have isn't necessarily the best indicator of intelligence. Most degrees these days are on total bollox subjects and very easy to pass or cheat through. I know people with very few qualifications who are vastly more intelligent than my supposedly 'educated' associates.

Even though I am reasonably well educated I hate it when I'm asked if I have a degree as though having one gains me some sort of higher social acceptance.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Good example of having a clear idea of what you want to do and going out and getting qualified to do it. Well done.
> 
> Can't understand people that do bullsh1t degrees in geography and the like and think "i've got a degree, that'll get me a good job". Then wonder why the fvck no one will employ them.


I got a degree in history ...and spent most of my working life in IT ... completely unrelated. But a general arts degree should teach you how to research, analyse and present information which is an essential skill. And I can put up shelves too ( though drilling into walls can be troublesome - it so depends on the age and construction and condition of the wall in question! )


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

degree in law then another in english literature, a couple of teaching qualifications as well as my pt quals.

tbh even intelligent people are dumb, doesn't matter if they're in the gym or not


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> ...
> 
> tbh *even intelligent people are dumb*, doesn't matter if they're in the gym or not


This isn't true.

Intelligent people may be naïve, inexperienced, lazy... but by definition they cannot be dumb.

Give a genuinely intelligent person the opportunity and incentive and they'll quickly excel at anything.

A lot of our intelligent people don't get to exercise their intelligence nowadays because commerce and industry don't primarily recruit people who are intelligent, but people who are simply trained or "qualified" for a specific function.

The reasons for this are too complex to detail here.

But because everyone must be qualified, under the last government the Dept of Education insisted that marking systems award As, Bs, firsts, seconds, etc. statistically to so many percent of entrants, not to those who pass a certain unvarying standard, and therefore standards have been progressively lowered.

So now we have lots of people with qualifications who are not necessarily very intelligent...

Note I haven't so far used the word educated.

People who are well educated aren't always highly intelligent, but usually have a breadth of experience and depth of perception that makes them very clever and resourceful and invaluable to commerce, industry and society.

It would be marvellous if we were all very intelligent. But we should all hope to be well-educated. You never stop learning...


----------



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

Masters in social work


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> This isn't true.
> 
> Intelligent people may be naïve, inexperienced, lazy... but by definition they cannot be dumb.
> 
> ...


Are you intelligent Pat?


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

x2


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

university dropout... 3 months into my final year lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

laurie g said:


> Are you intelligent Pat?


I'm told I am, Laurie, and I managed to get quite a lot of quals.

But more important, I was fortunate to have a good classical education.

So I had a great career as an oil-rig sat diver.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Currently doing 4 A levels

Psychology

Physics

English Literature

History

Not exactly BTEC / Diploma courses lol - Also got mostly As / Bs in my GCSEs - Not meaning to blow my own trumpet as they say but i would say i was pretty intelligent.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> But because everyone must be qualified, under the last government the Dept of Education insisted that marking systems award As, Bs, firsts, seconds, etc. statistically to so many percent of entrants, not to those who pass a certain unvarying standard, and therefore standards have been progressively lowered.


This is so true, and was something I found incredibly frustrating in the late '90 in uni. I had to mark assignments on an absolute scale, only to find the normalised/relative marks resulted in some completely incompetent people being passed. Another related problem was the basic prerequisite skill level was lacking in many of the undergrads eg( math, broad readings in the general sciences ), and we even had a fresher who submitted an assignment in text speak!

At the same time, the introduction of tuition fees seemed to result in an expectation by many of the students that by paying for their studies, they were entitled to pass, and be spoon fed the exact questions and answers that they would encounter.

J


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

BoxerJay said:


> Currently doing 4 A levels
> 
> Psychology
> 
> ...


Physics seemed like a bit of an odd one out. Just out of interest, is physics a particular passion of yours?

J


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Joshua said:


> Physics seemed like a bit of an odd one out. Just out of interest, is physics a particular passion of yours?
> 
> J


It's quite common now for students considering University after A levels to be "encouraged" to do a Maths / Science subject along with an English Lang / Lit subject to show "well roundedness".

I remember having similar discussions with our head of sixth form and I ended up doing Maths / Chemistry / English Lit and Geography.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Lostgeordie said:


> It's quite common now for students considering University after A levels to be "encouraged" to do a Maths / Science subject along with an English Lang / Lit subject to show "well roundedness".
> 
> I remember having similar discussions with our head of sixth form and I ended up doing Maths / Chemistry / English Lit and Geography.


I never knew that!

I was used to people tending to cluster their As around the maths & sciences, or the humanities. The student would tend to read between the disciplines in their own time eg( applied math and physics / physical chem & physics / physical & organic chem & biology ).

J


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Finished 4th year of school didn't attend exams, worked from the age of 14 labouring after several jobs ran a successful body repairs workshop for a number of years. Now work for a huge prestige car manufacture as an estimator.

Don't need to be educated to get on in life just need spell check on computer..


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

If intelligence is based on memory and being able to parrot, then any idiot can be intelligent.

Intelligence has nothing to do with grades, since you can't tell whether they can think for themselves.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> If intelligence is based on memory and being able to parrot, then any idiot can be intelligent.
> 
> Intelligence has nothing to do with grades, since you can't tell whether they can think for themselves.


I think the best way to judge intelligence is to look at how happy someone is, after all you can have all the qualifications you want, but you still won't have much of a life if you're not happy. 

I have no qualifications and I'm way to skinny to be a meathead, but I'm lifting and eating, so one day....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I am extremely educated compared to 99% of people in from the Black Country :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I think the best way to judge intelligence is to look at how happy someone is, after all you can have all the qualifications you want, but you still won't have much of a life if you're not happy.
> 
> I have no qualifications and I'm way to skinny to be a meathead, but I'm lifting and eating, so one day....


You speak my language mate, always saying to people happiness comes first in life. I think if you engage in learning everyday, take the subject, look at it, study it, make improvements, put in your own thoughts, then if you speak about it and debate it you can at least put forward a new idea instead of mimic-ing everything you read...mostly everything is flexible with a solid foundation.

As I said, grades don't determine your intelligence...mind to put in reading with that lifting and eating mate :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

cool thread, i have been called a roid head throughout me life, but in reality couldnt be different

i am CCNA, (cisco networking qualified)

OCA (oracle database administrator qualified)

hons in Computer + network technology 2:1

have a photographic memory so learning past test papers is easy and can pass most things

i am EXTREMELY happy with my job i love been challenged with ridiculous problems which means being stuck in the deep end with no clue what im doing supporting the UKs benefit systems at 2am after downtime



will always get called a roider though as you can see above ^^ roid spots on me back haha


----------



## AlexMills (Oct 10, 2013)

As people have started commenting on this again, I thought I'd make a contribution.

I've heard it plenty of times before and think that it's a ridiculous dichotomy that people that lift weights cannot be intelligent individuals.

I graduated from university at the top of my class four months ago and got accused of losing my brains for muscle when seeing an old friend the other day.

I didn't take it too seriously, but the belief definitely seems to be an underlying one among some people.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a Masters in Astrophysics.

Comes in useful occasionally.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I was gifted and talented in school with possibilities of mensa ......

I can barely count to 10 nowadays


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Working towards my degree in engineering ATM while working for my

Company so not bad


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I got a PhD in Broscience


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Finished a levels and taken a year out to decide what next


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

BSc Hons, MCIOB, MSC(law) CIARB, ARICS

They you go.

Engiineering degree

Law degree

Legal proffesional accreditation

Construction proffesional accreditation


----------

